
Facebook acquires VR studio behind ‘Lone Echo’ - samaysharma
https://techcrunch.com/2020/06/22/facebook-acquires-vr-studio-behind-lone-echo/
======
y7r4m
Interesting. I've got mixed feelings about this, as Echo VR (multiplayer) is
definitely one of my most played VR games. If you have a VR headset, it's
definitely something worth checking out.

On one hand, "boo facebook", on the other, hopefully this will give the Ready
At Dawn developers a chance to deliver an excellent Lone Echo 2 experience
without worrying so much about financial stress.

Again, if you have a chance, Echo Arena and Echo Combat are in my humble
opinion, the absolute best VR games on the market today, rivaled only by HL:
Alyx. The unique zero-g locomotion is something that needs to be lived to
understand. Being able to just grab onto any surface, push yourself off in the
direction you want to float, and then mix it up with thrilling ender's-game
style gameplay is something so completely amazing (albeit, nauseating to some)
that I'm surprised that it is not much more top tier and talked about much
more.

